# 2008-2009 Chevrolet Corvette Challenge!



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

Allright, I read the other day when I was in at the doctor's office in Motortrend magazine on how Chevy was working on a SS Corvette, the project name was "Blue Devil" in reference to the bosses ties to Duke University. They were thinking of changing the name and giving it the "Stingray" tag. I've looked all around, and can find info on motor specs and horsepower output, but can't find any pictures. The Motortrend article had a pic of the 'Vette, and I told my brothers about it, and now I can't find one anywhere. The challenge is, does anybody got any ideas where to look for pics, or got any pics?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Did you lool on Motor Trend's site? Might check some 'vette forums for info.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.automobilemag.com/future_cars/2008/0609_2009_chevrolet_corvette_z07/

Try this link.


----------



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

Winner. Thanks. I've looked at a lot of sites, tried different search names, thanks a ton, my brother and dad told me the other day that I was crazy, and then when I told them what I had read on the internet they started laughing, about now he "sees internet babble."


----------



## asda653 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmm... I wonder what the NACA ducts (submerged ducts) near the trunk are for? I don't suppose you could use them to cool the tires, they look like they are too far back... The picture looks kinda photoshopped, I dunno about the series of ducts on the front fender... they look kinda funny


----------



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually, if you do a quick search on a Cadilac Cien, the bodies look really similar, minus that rear duct. The car is basically all rumours right now, and I'm not sure if a photo for the car has been released, but I'm assuming that the pic is really close from what I've read.


----------

